# Solved: Could not perform end of Disc-at-once



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Using Nero 6. I've had it forever and never any problems. I made 4 data DVD's yesterday using Maxell DVD+R and all was fine. Need one more to complete my backups and I've already wasted 7 DVD's trying to burn my data. 

I keep getting "Could not perform end of Disc-at-once" as the reason for the failure. I've turned off multi session and also slowed down to 8x but still no joy.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Are you close to capacity? Maybe not enough room.

I don't remember if 6 had the option, but use a short lead-in or enable overburn if your drive supports it.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

No it wasn't even close to capacity at all. I've tried enabling overburn anyway and it made no difference.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Maybe you need to use a different brand of media.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I tried that as well with Memorex and still the same thing. I just uninstalled Nero and installed Cyberlink, the burning software that came with the LG burner and it did the same thing so I'm thinking it's my burner.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That's possible. There may be a firmware update for it. It's worth a try to reprogram it, just to see what happens. Updates usually add functionality, too.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I'll check into it and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I updated the firmware and it seems to work fine now. Thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That doesn't help very often, but is an easy thing to try. Thanks for following up.


----------



## naten1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've had the same problem i use nero 7 i don't know how to update firmware. Please help.


----------

